# té un congelador



## gvergara

Hola:

M'agradaria saber si es pot ometre l'article indefinit en aquests casos. 

_També tinc *una *nevera nova. És gran i té *un *congelador.
_
Gràcies per endavant,
Gonçall


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> M'agradaria saber si es pot ometre l'article indefinit en aquests casos.
> 
> _També tinc *una *nevera nova. És gran i  té *un *congelador.
> _
> Gràcies per endavant,
> Gonçall




Hola:  

Jo diria: ..., i en té congelador. Només li'n posaria l'article si li seguira un qualificatiu: Un congelador petit, gran; o si digueres: un congelador a la part baixa (sota/davall), etc.


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> Jo diria: ..., i en té congelador.


Gràcies. I aquell _en_... quin element reemplaça?


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Gràcies. I aquell _en_... quin element reemplaça?



 A la nevera,  que no la menciones directament, però estàs parlant d'ella: A mi m'agraden molt els llibres. *En* tinc una pila (tinc una pila de llibres). Es tracta del pronom feble *EN: * I *la nevera* té congelador. Al col·locar  un punt (_També tinc_ una n_evera nova*.* És gran i  té _un _congelador) _cal un pronom en català (igual que en francés o italià). Mira't aquests enllaços: http://elcatalacomcal.blogspot.com.es/2008/01/els-pronoms-febles.html  / http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronom_feble
 Si ets entès en gramàtiques et pot passejar per la del català. *Hi en *trobaràs molst exemples (hi= per la gramàtica, en= dels usos dels febles).


----------



## ernest_

gvergara said:


> M'agradaria saber si es pot ometre l'article indefinit en aquests casos.
> 
> _També tinc *una *nevera nova. És gran i té *un *congelador.
> _


Personalment, només ometria el segon, però es poden ometre tots dos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Penso el mateix  que l'Ernest. Pel que fa a la substitució de _la nevera_ (subjecte) pel pronom *en*, no trobo que sigui necessària a la meva variant de català. És més, sona prou estranya. Sí que substituiria el complement, és a dir, _congelador_ (que introduiríem amb la preposició *de*).

_La nevera és molt gran i en té (de congelador).
_
Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Penso el mateix  que l'Ernest. Pel que fa a la substitució de _la nevera_ (subjecte) pel pronom *en*, no trobo que sigui necessària a la meva variant de català. És més, sona prou estranya. Sí que substituiria el complement, és a dir, _congelador_ (que introduiríem amb la preposició *de*).
> 
> _La nevera és molt gran i en té (de congelador).
> _
> Salut



Si, però per a la teua construcció, no deuria de ser així? :_ La nevera és molt gran i en té _, _de congelador._ Aquí el feble substitueix a congelador i a la meua ho feia a nevera

Gvergara ens demanava per la frase si calia o no posar el indefinit UN : [QUOTE gvergara] _*També tinc una nevera nova. És gran i té un congelador* [/QUOTE]. Jo l'indicava de la necessitat sobre tot de col:locar-li el feble *EN *davant del segon verb de la subordinada [QUOTE  Elxenc]__ ._*És gran i en té congelador. *Només li'n posaria l'article si li seguira un qualificatiu_ [/QUOTE]: .La vostra construcció es més particular de l'oriental, com tu ben dius, però tal i com l'ha escrita ell, com la construiríeu vosaltres? Si no l'estarem embolicant  a d'ell i a mi.
Gràcies
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Em sona estrany perquè, en la meva variant, no acabo de trobar cap exemple de substitució d'un substantiu pel pronom *en* en la qual el substantiu, si aparegués, no s'introduís per la preposició *de*, bé sigui amb sentit partitiu o no:

_En tinc una pila_ [de llibres]
_Ja n'he pres_ [de cafè]
_En vénen cada dia _[de clients]
_Aquesta nevera no en té_ [de congelador]

A l'exemple que proposes, en canvi, no veig com seria possible aquesta substitució:

_Aquesta nevera és molt gran. En té congelador._ [de nevera?]

Deu ser una diferència regional, imagino.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Em sona estrany perquè, en la meva variant, no acabo de trobar cap exemple de substitució d'un substantiu pel pronom *en* en la qual el substantiu, si aparegués, no s'introduís per la preposició *de*, bé sigui amb sentit partitiu o no:
> 
> _En tinc una pila_ [de llibres]
> _Ja n'he pres_ [de cafè]
> _En vénen cada dia _[de clients]
> _Aquesta nevera no en té_ [de congelador]
> 
> A l'exemple que proposes, en canvi, no veig com seria possible aquesta substitució:
> 
> _Aquesta nevera és molt gran. En té congelador._ [de nevera?]
> 
> Deu ser una diferència regional, imagino.
> 
> Salut



Crec que la possible diferència està (hi és) en que prens una frase diferent. Ell diu: _*També tinc una nevera nova. És gran i té un congelador*._ Al intercalar un punt i seguit és quan fa la frase diferent a com la tractaries tu. Tal i com la redacta ell. Tu, com la "reconstruiries", amb feble o sense?

A les teues frases jo també les faria igual, si *en* són una contestació a una pregunta prèvia: *M'agraden molt els llibres, a ma casa en tinc una pila, de llibres* ( ací per a mi innecessari el "de llibres" per la proximitat i senzillesa de la demanda)
_*Vols un café. Ja n'he pres (abans, fa poc)*_; igual em sobraria _"de café"_, per proximitat. Perquè els fiques entre claudàtors? Jo quan l'he vist usar (jo de vegades l'utilitze la construcció) pose una coma davant del "de café, libres, etc"


----------



## viviana jones

Elxenc said:


> Hola:
> 
> Jo diria: ..., i en té congelador. Només li'n posaria l'article si li seguira un qualificatiu: Un congelador petit, gran; o si digueres: un congelador a la part baixa (sota/davall), etc.



El pronom EN s'utilitza normalment per substituir complements directes (a més d'altres complements), pero no subjectes. En aquesta frase "nevera" és el subjecte, així que no es pot substituir per EN.


----------



## Lurrezko

viviana jones said:


> El pronom EN s'utilitza normalment per substituir complements directes (a més d'altres complements), pero no subjectes. En aquesta frase "nevera" és el subjecte, així que no es pot substituir per EN.



També pot substituir subjectes, però només a certs tipus d'oracions, aquelles en les quals el subjecte apareix darrere el verb, i normalment acompanyat per un numeral o un quantitatiu. Quan aquesta substitució és possible, sempre es pot afegir el subjecte com a pleonasme introduït per la preposició *de*:
_
Aquí en viuen tres, de músics.
D'aquí una hora en surt un, d'autobús._

Aquest no és el cas de la frase que es proposa, esclar, de manera que segueixo sense veure com podríem substituir el subjecte per un pronom feble.

Salut


----------



## viviana jones

Lurrezko said:


> També pot substituir subjectes, però només a certs tipus d'oracions, aquelles en les quals el subjecte apareix darrere el verb, i normalment acompanyat per un numeral o un quantitatiu. Quan aquesta substitució és possible, sempre es pot afegir el subjecte com a pleonasme introduït per la preposició *de*:
> _
> Aquí en viuen tres, de músics.
> D'aquí una hora en surt un, d'autobús._
> 
> Aquest no és el cas de la frase que es proposa, esclar, de manera que segueixo sense veure com podríem substituir el subjecte per un pronom feble.
> 
> Salut



Tens raó, però aquest no és el cas de la frase. No entenc perquè voleu substituir el subjecte per un pronom feble. De fet la pregunta del Gonçal només era si es podia dir la frase sense articles.


----------



## Lurrezko

viviana jones said:


> Tens raó, però aquest no és el cas de la frase. No entenc perquè voleu substituir el subjecte per un pronom feble. De fet la pregunta del Gonçal només era si es podia dir la frase sense articles.



Jo no vull pas susbstituir res, creu-me.

Salut


----------



## viviana jones

Lurrezko said:


> Aquest no és el cas de la frase que es proposa, esclar, de manera que segueixo sense veure com podríem substituir el subjecte per un pronom feble.
> 
> Salut



Ho deia per aquesta frase ... Potser no t'he entès. 
Tant se val!  Tema resolt.


----------



## Elxenc

Era jo, qui havia proposat a gvergara que, a més a més de poder eliminar l'article indeterminat, a la segona frase l'indicava que a mí em demanava el pronom adverbial EN, davant el segon verb. Sense ell, me'n sona estranya(la frase) i com a un calc del castellà.  Ús particular valencià? Potser. Això era el que intentava aclarir.




			
				viviana jones said:
			
		

> El pronom EN s'utilitza normalment per substituir complements directes  (a més d'altres complements), pero no subjectes. En aquesta frase  "nevera" és el subjecte, així que no es pot substituir per EN.



Em "sobtà" la teua contundència quan donaves la quasi exclusivitat dels usos d'EN com a representant/substitut del cd.. He consultat alguna que altra gramàtica general (Badia i Margarit -històrica i "actual"), particular valenciana (diverses) i d'altres llibres d'ús , i en cap d'ells dóna com a exclusiu l'us com a cd. Per ací si es dóna aquest ús en frases subordinades curtes sense subjecte explicit, i que les noves generacions pràcticament l'han eliminat. Em ve al cap la frase, que no s'assembla molt, però...: _llegiu-ne les instruccions_.  Eixe adverbial a qui "substitueix?


----------



## ACQM

Crec que pots treure els dos articles, però passarà com en castellà, parteixes de la idea que una persona només tindrà una nevera i que la nevera només tindrà un congelador:

Té nevera nova. És gran i té congelador.


----------



## viviana jones

Elxenc said:


> Em "sobtà" la teua contundència quan donaves la quasi exclusivitat dels usos d'EN com a representant/substitut del cd.. He consultat alguna que altra gramàtica general (Badia i Margarit -històrica i "actual"), particular valenciana (diverses) i d'altres llibres d'ús , i en cap d'ells dóna com a exclusiu l'us com a cd. Per ací si es dóna aquest ús en frases subordinades curtes sense subjecte explicit, i que les noves generacions pràcticament l'han eliminat. Em ve al cap la frase, que no s'assembla molt, però...: _llegiu-ne les instruccions_.  Eixe adverbial a qui "substitueix?



A veure ... He escrit: "El pronom EN s'utilitza normalment per substituir complements directes *(a més d'altres complements)"*. Només he parlat del complement directe per no extendre'm massa i anar-me'n del tema.


----------



## Harosn

Per a incloure el pronom "en" a la força, hauríem de dir "és gran i en té*, de* congelador". Tot això suposant que s'havia mencionat el congelador abans en la conversa. En cas contrari el pronom feble sobra perquè no s'està substituint res. El subjecte està elidit i el complement directe està just darrere del verb.

El pronom "en" es gasta per al complement directe i per a tots els altres complements que comencen per la preposició "de" o que es puguen substituir per equivalents que comencen per preposició "de".


----------

